# Fogger Filter, in Tank



## MikeBru (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been searching for the in-reservoir sintered bronze/brass filter for fog machines. The filter itself is sintered metal (bronze or brass) and the connection on the other end is a push-to-connect or a quick-connect. the hose size is small, 1/8 or so, could be metric.
The filter looks exactly like a pneumatic muffler.








(what I'm looking for, the threads are replaced with a quick connect)

I have been searching for years. Do you know where I can find this filter, even in an unrelated industry?


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

Good Day, I have been using this part number from McMaster Carr, 8226T13. Even though it is threaded (10-32), the pickup tube fits over the threads and have not had any issues at all.
Dave


----------



## MikeBru (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Dave,
Thank you for the tip. I like it.
I have cobbled together something similar. I have taken a sintered bronze muffler like that and screwed it into a quick connect. It gets rather bulky. I'm trying to get to a simple small form factor. Your suggestion is the best yet.
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## MikeBru (Feb 19, 2010)

It is also kinda bizarre. I don't assume fogger machine companies are making this filter, so, why is it so difficult to source?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know that I've ever seen one from a fogger company - though repair parts are pretty thin anyway. I've seen similar filters used on chain saws, model cars, model airplanes, etc. Believe the one in my fogger is synthetic, but it's the same theory.
























sintered fuel filter at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## MikeBru (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, repair parts are very thin for foggers, I agree.

Huh, I hadn't considered chain saws and RC cars. Great tip! I'll go spend some time snooping around those.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I might also go into why you're looking for filter? If it is just to replace an existing one, possibly a hot water wash or back flush might clean it?

I did have a similar filter get plugged up earlier this year. In my case it seemed to be tiny bits of plastic and some weird synthetic fiber / string type material. Back flushing and solvent didn't really work. But because the filter was metal, I gave it a quick heating in a gas flame. Burnt all the crap to ash, which then washed right out. Filter was as good as new!


----------



## MikeBru (Feb 19, 2010)

I had some sort of bio film form on a filter, completely clogged it. When wet it had some sort of white, algal-like fibrous ooze. I managed to kill whatever that was, acetone, gasoline, bleach, and finally back flush it with high pressure air. It worked. You method with burning sounds even easier. Since then, I'm interested in getting a few filters into my kit for on the spot repairs.


----------

